# Il Milan rischia due anni di squalifica dall'Europa.



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così. Pronto comunque il ricorso al TAS.


----------



## kipstar (19 Giugno 2018)

Ecco....quello che temevo. Spero tanto che non sia così perché vuol dire aborto del progetto


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così.



Se andrà a finire così, devono sparire tutti il giorno stesso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così.



la sentenza arriverà giovedì o venerdì 
ma questi sanno già tutto al martedì... ok 

medium che leggono le sensazioni


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così.



se fosse vero, Finita. Maledetti. Ringraziamo il nano di arcore, il nano cinese, fessone e compagnia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2018)

Fucilazione in pubblica piazza no?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la sentenza arriverà giovedì o venerdì
> ma questi sanno già tutto al martedì... ok
> 
> medium che leggono le sensazioni



io credo che non andrà così, però occhio che dicevamo le stesse identiche cose prima per il VA, poi per il SA, e sappiamo tutti com'è andata.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se andrà a finire così, devono sparire tutti il giorno stesso.



Non vuoi nemmeno lasciarli 3 o 4 anni prima di giudicare ?

Che rabbia... fosse vero sarebbe un colpo ben peggiore di quello dei lampioni di Marsiglia...


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se andrà a finire così, devono sparire tutti il giorno stesso.



non solo dal Milan, ma dalla Serie A.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la sentenza arriverà giovedì o venerdì
> ma questi sanno già tutto al martedì... ok
> 
> medium che leggono le sensazioni



Di Marzio ha detto che a microfoni spenti la società parla...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non vuoi nemmeno lasciarli 3 o 4 anni prima di giudicare ?
> 
> Che rabbia... fosse vero sarebbe un colpo ben peggiore di quello dei lampioni di Marsiglia...



Stiamo traendo conclusioni sul nulla. Aspettiamo 3 giorni .


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io credo che non andrà così, però occhio che dicevamo le stesse identiche cose prima per il VA, poi per il SA, e sappiamo tutti com'è andata.



Si parlava di tre anni di squalifica. È giù un progresso...
Ma la colpa di tutto questo è di un soggetto ben preciso, è lui il vero responsabile.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che a microfoni spenti la società parla...



Tutti parlano a microfoni spenti. Probabilmente anche la Uefa e i giudici.

La gente ancora crede alle microspie alle "invenzioni dei giornalai" (che poi ci beccano sempre).


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

Ma magariii 2 anni...
È l'unico modo per mettere Li e compagnia con le spalle al muro.
A questi qua non gliene frega niente dell'Europa League, loro puntano solo i soldi della Champions.

E se il messaggio della Uefa è "finché ci siete voi non entrate..." saranno costretti a chiudere baracca.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma magariii 2 anni...
> È l'unico modo per mettere Li e compagnia con le spalle al muro.
> A questi qua non gliene frega niente dell'Europa League, loro puntano solo i soldi della Champions.
> 
> E se il messaggio della Uefa è "finché ci siete voi non entrate..." saranno costretti a chiudere baracca.



se fosse un anno con condizionale ok, ma qui parlano di 2 anni più un altro con condizionale. Chiunque venga, siamo finiti. Quale giocatore rimane in questa situazione? quale giocatore vuole venire? drammatico è dire poco. E' come partire dalla serie B. 
Io comunque non penso finirà in questo modo.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stiamo traendo conclusioni sul nulla. Aspettiamo 3 giorni .



Nessuna conclusione. Ho proprio scritto "fosse vero"... ammetendo di fato che forse non lo e.

Invece la rabbia rimane che ci sia esclusione o no. La mia opinione e che non abbiamo una proprieta e che abbiamo una dirigenza di livello veramente pessimo.
E ogni giorno che passa me lo conferma.


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se fosse un anno con condizionale ok, ma qui parlano di 2 anni più un altro con condizionale. Chiunque venga, siamo finiti. Quale giocatore rimane in questa situazione? quale giocatore vuole venire? drammatico è dire poco. E' come partire dalla serie B.
> Io comunque non penso finirà in questo modo.



Chiaramente il nuovo proprietario avrebbe solo benefici da questa scelta... il prezzo della società crollerebbe, lui potrebbe fare un affare pur perdendo un anno di introiti Champions.

Siamo ormai quasi da una decina di anni fuori dalla Champions... uno più uno meno...

Io penso che una squalifica di un anno farebbe il solletico a questa società... quindi la Uefa o non punisce o ci va giù pesante... e io spero la seconda opzione, perché questi sono dei dilettanti alla stato puro. Stanno prendendo in giro 6 milioni di tifosi.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma magariii 2 anni...
> È l'unico modo per mettere Li e compagnia con le spalle al muro.
> A questi qua non gliene frega niente dell'Europa League, loro puntano solo i soldi della Champions.
> 
> E se il messaggio della Uefa è "finché ci siete voi non entrate..." saranno costretti a chiudere baracca.



Per quanto a me non piaccia questa pseudo-proprietà e questa società, mettere loro con le spalle al muro significa mettere il Milan stesso con le spalle al muro.
Avrei preferito un Milan che andasse avanti con loro e con risultati sportivi ed economici decenti piuttusto che vedere lo scenario che si sta prospettando.


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

Senza i soldi della Champions questa società non è in grado di ripianare tra i 50 e gli 80 milioni l'anno...
Questo la Uefa l'ha capito e lì li vuole fare andare a sbattere. Ne ero certo dall'inizio e lo sono oggi ancor di più. Il piano di Fassone prevedeva fuffa, introiti INCERTI (cina, champions) e spese CERTE.
Alla Uefa non sono scemi...

E a cosa servirebbe arrivare terzi per poi essere sbattuti fuori dalle Coppe? Saremmo gli zimbelli d'Italia, sai quante presente per il c...

Dovrebbero sparire nel giro di 1 mese dopo un po' di teatrino in pubblico e qualche ricorso improvvisato.


----------



## Albijol (19 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma magariii 2 anni...
> È l'unico modo per mettere Li e compagnia con le spalle al muro.
> A questi qua non gliene frega niente dell'Europa League, loro puntano solo i soldi della Champions.
> 
> E se il messaggio della Uefa è "finché ci siete voi non entrate..." saranno costretti a chiudere baracca.



due anni senza Europa è come andare in b, non scherziamo


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così. Pronto comunque il ricorso al TAS.



Va beh, poi?
Ma usciamo da sta UEFA mafiosa


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così. Pronto comunque il ricorso al TAS.



Sono convinto che la UEFA sia convinta che questo sia un caso lampantè di riciclaggio di denaro da parte dell'ex (ex per modo di dire) proprietario. In Italia ci si può prendere per il sedere e fare pastette per nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto, ma qui a giudicarci c'è un organismo internazionale. 
Qualcuno qua sopra ancora non si è reso conto che questo é forse lo scandalo più infamante nella storia del calcio europeo; due anni sarebbero anche pochi,tutto sommato.

Si parla di riciclaggio di quasi un miliardo di euro, ma vi volete svegliare? Ce l'hanno con noi, sì sì...


----------



## wildfrank (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se andrà a finire così, devono sparire tutti il giorno stesso.



Ovvio, trattasi di fallimento del progetto IMHO.


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per quanto a me non piaccia questa pseudo-proprietà e questa società, mettere loro con le spalle al muro significa mettere il Milan stesso con le spalle al muro.
> Avrei preferito un Milan che andasse avanti con loro e con risultati sportivi ed economici decenti piuttusto che vedere lo scenario che si sta prospettando.



Invece ti dico che non è così... il Milan sta perdendo appeal ma ne ha ancora molto.

Stare 4-5 anni con questa gentaglia significa bruciare tutto, reputazione, brand, marchio.

Significa morire lentamente, ma morire. Tagliare la corda ora ci darebbe ancora delle speranze.

Anche perché, ricordatevi, che i furbi li vogliono fare gli affari... Un Milan a 400 milioni è un affare, un Milan a 1200 milioni sono qualche povero scemo se lo poteva comprare. E così è stato.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così. Pronto comunque il ricorso al TAS.



Insomma, sta Elliott che si sta comprando mezza Italia da Nord a Sud sbaragliando incredibilmente tutta la cnocrrenza non ha convinto la Uefa con la sua letterina.

Che strano.


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Giugno 2018)

Ma speriamo, prima ci liberiamo di sto cinese, di quel pelato e del bonzo meglio è


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così. Pronto comunque il ricorso al TAS.



Spero davvero sia questo lo scenario così Lìè costretto levarsi dalle scatole


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Insomma, sta Elliott che si sta comprando mezza Italia da Nord a Sud sbaragliando incredibilmente tutta la cnocrrenza non ha convinto la Uefa con la sua letterina.
> 
> Che strano.



La letterina di Eliott non conta niente. Lui non è proprietario e quindi non ha nessun vincolo.
Oggi può dire che metterà 30 milioni, ma domani può cambiare idea.
Farsi difendere e spalleggiare da lui fa capire tutti i limiti e gli imbarazzi dell'attuale proprietà.
Sono alla canna del gas, ma totale eh...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2018)

Ma dai,impossibile due anni! Ci daranno un anno,e se arriva sto benedetto socio il Tas ci leverá anche quello


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Giugno 2018)

Vorrei non aver mai iniziato a tifare questa squadra


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2018)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Vorrei non aver mai iniziato a tifare questa squadra



Questo mai. Forza Milan!!!!


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma dai,impossibile due anni! Ci daranno un anno,e se arriva sto benedetto socio il Tas ci leverá anche quello



Perfino La Scala, vicinissimo alla società e di sponda fassoniana, ha detto che il socio si paleserà dopo il ricorso al TAS.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> La letterina di Eliott non conta niente. Lui non è proprietario e quindi non ha nessun vincolo.
> *Oggi può dire che metterà 30 milioni, ma domani può cambiare idea.*
> Farsi difendere e spalleggiare da lui fa capire tutti i limiti e gli imbarazzi dell'attuale proprietà.
> Sono alla canna del gas, ma totale eh...



Ma mi faccia il piacere.

Comunque per me, come penso da oltre un mese, c'è dietro ben altro ed alcuni molto vicini (ancora) al Milan spingono per il no dell'Uefa. Puoi chiamarlo scambio di favori tra _galantuomini_. Dopo un teatrino che ha fatto rientrare un miliardo di euro in Italy.

P.S. Elliott si sta veramente ed incredibilmente comprando mezza Italia...


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Vorrei non aver mai iniziato a tifare questa squadra



seeee non esageriamo


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perfino La Scala, vicinissimo alla società e di sponda fassoniana, ha detto che il socio si paleserà dopo il ricorso al TAS.



Ha detto fine giugno inizio luglio


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

Ma vi rendete conto che il Milan per tranquillizzare la Uefa tira in ballo Eliott, ovvero colui che ci ha prestato i soldi a un tasso usuraio.
Siete consapevoli di quante risate ci stanno facendo alle spalle???
È un barzelletta ragazzi, questa è la situazione. Toglietevi i vestiti da tifosi, ragionate oggettivamente, e tirate le conclusioni.


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perfino La Scala, vicinissimo alla società e di sponda fassoniana, ha detto che il socio si paleserà dopo il ricorso al TAS.


Ma il socio non esiste! E poi nessuno considera che il Tas può anche inasprire ulteriormente le pene, come è successo anche di recente alla Errani.


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Giugno 2018)

Madonna che imbarazzo, siamo la barzelletta d'Europa.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

Pensavo tre o quattro, è andata bene


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perfino La Scala, vicinissimo alla società e di sponda fassoniana, ha detto che il socio si paleserà dopo il ricorso al TAS.



Se il socio si palesa dopo il ricorso, il ricorso stesso non ha nessun senso...

E chiaramente il socio dovrà rinegoziare tutto dopo le sanzioni dei prossimi giorni. Farà la sua proposta anche in base all'immediato futuro, non di certo la fa a scatola chiusa.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha detto fine giugno inizio luglio



Ha detto 15/30 giorni. 
Non ci sono i tempi tecnici. Il Milan farebbe ricorso già settimana prossima e i primissi giorni di luglio avrebbe la risposta.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Se il socio si palesa dopo il ricorso, il ricorso stesso non ha nessun senso...



Ha senso per il socio...


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perfino La Scala, vicinissimo alla società e di sponda fassoniana, ha detto che il socio si paleserà dopo il ricorso al TAS.



e io nel caso mi chiederei il perché. sempre se ci sarà il ricorso al Tas


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Va beh, poi?
> Ma usciamo da sta UEFA mafiosa



Preferisci andare a giocare in Asia o in Sudamerica?


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma il socio non esiste! E poi nessuno considera che il Tas può anche inasprire ulteriormente le pene, come è successo anche di recente alla Errani.



Infatti andare al TAS senza rifinanziamento/nuovo socio/nuova proprietà sarebbe una follia.


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma mi faccia il piacere.
> 
> Comunque per me, come penso da oltre un mese, c'è dietro ben altro ed alcuni molto vicini (ancora) al Milan spingono per il no dell'Uefa. Puoi chiamarlo scambio di favori tra _galantuomini_. Dopo un teatrino che ha fatto rientrare un miliardo di euro in Italy.
> 
> P.S. Elliott si sta veramente ed incredibilmente comprando mezza Italia...



Certo che è così. Oggi Eliott per il Milan non è nessuno.
La sua disponibilità a prestare i soldi conta meno di zero, perché non è vincolante.
Secondo te se al Milan danno 40 milioni di multa e 3 anni di esclusione dalle Coppe, lui presta qualcosa?
Non ha mica scritto "GIOCONDO" sulla fronte. Lui è in ballo per guadagnarci, fare reddito, affari... non per beneficenza.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così. Pronto comunque il ricorso al TAS.



*Restate on topic*


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> e io nel caso mi chiederei il perché. sempre se ci sarà il ricorso al Tas



capiremo quando il socio deciderà di svelarsi


----------



## jacky (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ha senso per il socio...



Esatto bravo... ma non ha nessun senso per questa società.
Un eventuale nuovo socio e futuro proprietario se ne strafrega di quello che riguarda questa società... ma fa i suoi interessi.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> capiremo quando il socio deciderà di svelarsi



Socio o vero proprietario


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Giugno 2018)

la cosa e che le notizie diventano sempre piu negativo...
ma dai!!!


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che la UEFA sia convinta che questo sia un caso lampantè di riciclaggio di denaro da parte dell'ex (ex per modo di dire) proprietario. In Italia ci si può prendere per il sedere e fare pastette per nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto, ma qui a giudicarci c'è un organismo internazionale.
> Qualcuno qua sopra ancora non si è reso conto che questo é forse lo scandalo più infamante nella storia del calcio europeo; due anni sarebbero anche pochi,tutto sommato.
> 
> Si parla di riciclaggio di quasi un miliardo di euro, ma vi volete svegliare? Ce l'hanno con noi, sì sì...



è certo che l'uefa ha il sospetto di riciclaggio, lo ha dichiarato il suo presidente....sarebbe incredibile però sanzionare qualcuno x un sospetto senza alcuna prova. se invece l'uefa ha le prove che vada a denunciare penalmente il responsabile e non crei ulteriori danni alla società che è stata vittima e/o mezzo del riciclaggio.


----------



## luis4 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se andrà a finire così, devono sparire tutti il giorno stesso.



bisogna organizzarsi per una protesta pacifica, mister li dovrà lasciare la società e vendere al miglior offerente il giorno stesso. altro che piano b,c,d,f,g,e bla bla


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così. Pronto comunque il ricorso al TAS.



Aspetto la sentenza ma se va a finire cosi', e' un disastro e saro' il primo ad attaccare l'attuale proprieta'


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

silenzio assordante da parte della FIGC


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2018)

Sarebbe la fine del Milan. Come una retrocessione in B.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> silenzio assordante da parte della FIGC



I soliti vigliacchi, se ne sono lavati le mani.


----------



## davidelynch (19 Giugno 2018)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Vorrei non aver mai iniziato a tifare questa squadra



Tutti i club del mondo vivono dei momenti difficili, guardati la bacheca che abbiamo e rilassati, pisciamo in testa ancora a più della metà delle squadre del mondo solo presentandoci.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sportmediaset, c'è sempre pessimismo riguardo la sentenza dell'Uefa sul Milan. Sentenza che arriverà giovedì o venerdì. C'è una novità: il club rossonero rischia l'esclusione dalle competizione europee per due anni. Inoltre, un anno con la condizionale più una multa che si preannuncia molto pesante. Queste sono le ultime voci che circolano anche se il Milan è certo che non andrà così. Pronto comunque il ricorso al TAS.



Primo: sarebbe grave se qualcuno dell'Uefa dicesse la sentenza prima di ufficializzata

Secondo: se ci escludono dalle coppe ho chiuso con il calcio, sono nauseato


----------



## davidelynch (19 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Madonna che imbarazzo, siamo la barzelletta d'Europa.



Una barzelletta con *7 champions* in bacheca.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

*Peppe Di Stefano a Sky:"Probabilmente si prospetta il peggio. Oggi c'è stato un incontro durato più di 2 ore. Presenti anche gli avvocati. Il Milan aveva preparato una memoria difensiva che ha raccontato: distinguere il club dal proprietario. La sentenza arriverà già domani in giornata. Probabilmente arriverà l'esclusione dalle coppe. Il Milan ha preannunciato il ricorso al TAS. Si arriverà ai primi di luglio. Si parla di una richiesta di due anni di squalifica. Sia il Milan che la Uefa smentiscono, ma noi vi raccontiamo quello che sappiamo".*


----------



## alcyppa (19 Giugno 2018)

Bene, a quanto pare potremmo essere ad un passo dalla morte.

Siano maledetti TUTTI, nessuno escluso.


----------

